# Red Kite Prayer Vamoots article



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Part 1
http://redkiteprayer.com/?p=5548

Part 2
http://redkiteprayer.com/?p=5554


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I'd say the review is a bit short on purveying the performance and ride characteristics to the reader under varying conditions and venues but, one thing that stands out is the quality and craftsmanship. Moots is virtually in a class by themselves in this regards. Truly remarkable design and execution. It would be my first choice in a Ti bike, and probably by a long shot.


----------

